# How long to paint 5000sqft?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> You are getting there. Is there a ceiling that needs cut in? A floor? What is the wall painted with now? or is it? What color is it painted?


Unsure what's currently on it. SW coming out in morning to test it. No ceiling it's outside. Yes there's a floor. Light grey is current color.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> Exactly why we need more info. I was thinking it was interior with concrete floor and big roll up doors to get the water out....


Inside is already done. Done that with airless and it took half a day at about 4000sqft with 3 openings and One coat of primer.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

No it would take longer than that .but I have roll ceilings and walls in a three bedroom house that was around 1500 sf house with a 18 inch roller in six hours and then it took me 16 hours to cut in but I am not a painter


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> It's smooth block it's already been painted before I'm just cleaning it.
> 
> So 1 min to prime and paint a 8x4 sheet. So about 3hrs to paint 5000sqft of drywall/smooth block with no cutting in?


Nope cuz you got prep time, mixing all the paint so you are sure there are no color variations, straining the paint if needed, and moving the rig around (i only have a 50 foot hose on mine), cigarette breaks, moving ladders/scaffolding or whatever, cleaning the tip/gun cuz I hate when it gets all caked up, clean up and teardown and a bunch of other crap I can't think of cuz this job I'm on is kickin my a$$ and I'm tired. :laughing:
Not trying to bust your sack just sayin'


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just to clarify the 5000sqft is wall area not interior area.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Unsure what's currently on it. SW coming out in morning to test it. No ceiling it's outside. Yes there's a floor. Light grey is current color.


I would choose a "white" that will cover grey easier.Outside is alot less to deal with. I would gues 3 or 4 times longer than it took you to spray. However, If you sprayed the inside, why not arrange to keep the cars away and spray the outside too? Is 5000' one wall or the total of 4 walls? Maybe spray 3 walls and roll the wall close to the street. More info is allways good.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How you planning on getting up & around on the building?

Ladders will be slow & will wear you out...

My favorite...articulating boom lift...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

griz said:


> How you planning on getting up & around on the building?
> 
> Ladders will be slow & will wear you out...
> 
> My favorite...articulating boom lift...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I agree. If its smooth and flat a scissor lift does good too.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Just to clarify the 5000sqft is wall area not interior area.


45 posts in.... we'r making progress :thumbup:


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

It is all in the details.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

griz said:


> How you planning on getting up & around on the building?
> 
> Ladders will be slow & will wear you out...
> 
> My favorite...articulating boom lift...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's what I used on the inside. Outside I can only use it on 2 sides unless I get an off road type.

How much they 4wd of road type ones cost a day or a week?


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Hey guys quick question. Gonna paint our Familey business warehouse and have just over 5000sqft to cover. Gonna have to scrape, pressure wash, prime and then paint but I don't do paint. How long should this take me to do. Walls are 16ft high. I got to fit this in between looking after me newborn. I have an airless but I'm thinking of just rollering it but any advice on doing this and a time frame of how long it should take will really help me out. Ain't been able to work cause if newborn and doing this will add some needed funds for the baby.


Maybe I can offer something...

Quick disclaimer: I am NOT a professional painter, but when I worked for a local commercial contractor/realtor doing property maintenance we would paint the outside of the buildings. And these buildings could be big floor wise, but were all essentially the same thing. About 12'-15' block walls, with anywhere from 1 to 51 dock doors per side.

I'm not so certain that we pressure washed, but for you, I'd say give it a good couple hours.

The real pain is cutting in, obviously, but from what I remember it might take 15-20 minutes to do a dock door, if that. All the door frames and walls were the same color so it didn't matter how precise it was. (As I did more, I got better.)

We also had a crew of two doing this, one cutting, one rolling. Also all from the ground cutting in the tops and doors from a ladder.

Cut in the top and bottom so far, and start rolling. 

Depending on dock doors, we could do anywhere from 500 sf to 1500 sf a day. (More doors, less sf and vice versa.)

I think with a warehouse type wall using block filler paint on concrete block it doesn't necessarily have to be "perfect."

So in your case I'd say plan for a week and a half at most and you might get it done sooner. 

I hope I at least gave you some decent info to work with. 

Also keep in mind we weren't pro's by any means, just some laborers that got picked to do something different.

Also, bail it on, paint's cheap, labor's not.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BC, I gave you the benefit of the doubt as an established member here, but 52 posts in, it's obvious that your question is not going to get a realistic answer. Bottom line, if you don't have the experience to bid the job, you are not going to get that from a bunch of guys on the internet.

Thread closed.


----------

